# Help diagnose my DVR40



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

I have an RCA DVR40 with a 500 gig drive upgrade (add-on).

Last night the following things happened:

1. During show playback, every now and then the "Please insert a valid access card" message would flash briefly on the screen. Needless to say, I had never removed the access card.
(Show playback was not affected at this point.)

2. Then when I tried to search for a show to record, I got directed to a screen saying "Please activate your DVR service." I could no longer do any other functions without being sent to that screen.

3. Thus, I figured I'd reboot the box to see if that fixed things. When I plug it back in, I can hear the fan spinning ... but I have no green "Power" light on the front panel, and I have nothing displayed on the TV screen. No "Welcome, Powering Up ..."

Ideas?
Suggested troubleshooting steps?
Have I lost my recordings forever?


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

If I should have a power supply problem,

would a power supply from a HR10-250 work in a DVR40?


----------



## tward_biteme1 (Jan 16, 2004)

Happened to me recently and it was a power supply problem. Luckily I have several spare DTivos around so I pulled one from another box... I'm pretty sure Weaknees sells them for around $50.00 or so.. Don't know if an HR10-250's would work or not...


----------



## The Spud (Aug 28, 2002)

Marco said:


> If I should have a power supply problem,
> 
> would a power supply from a HR10-250 work in a DVR40?


I believe they use different power supplies. I have a couple of dvrs that I'm no longer using which use the same power supply if you need a replacement.


----------



## kenr (Dec 26, 1999)

I concur that this is a power supply failure. You may also find that the access card is damaged and might need to be replaced.


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

Weaknees to the rescue!

Looks like my power supply replacement will be here by the end of the week! :up:


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

I got one i'll sell ya cheap, it works, or did,havnt used it for years. Should make great spare parts..let me know $30 plus shipping


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

Power supply replaced, box working *except for* live TV. No picture or sound, just black screen.

I have guide data, and I can play back recordings.

What's up with that? 
Is it really easy to mis-seat the flat ribbon cable? Any tricks?


----------



## kenr (Dec 26, 1999)

Marco said:


> Power supply replaced, box working *except for* live TV. No picture or sound, just black screen.
> 
> I have guide data, and I can play back recordings.
> 
> ...


The no video or sound is indicative of the damaged access card I warned you about. If you go to System Information you'll also see it says "Account closed". That's the other symptom of the bad access card. Everytime I've had a power supply failure, the access card has failed this way on me.

Now the hard part is convincing DirecTV you have a bad access card. If you're honest about it they'll probably try to convince you your TiVo is bad and replace it with one of their DVRs. I suggest you take the access card out and lose it, then call asking for a replacement for your lost card. It'll cost you $20 either way.


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

kenr said:


> The no video or sound is indicative of the damaged access card I warned you about. If you go to System Information you'll also see it says "Account closed". That's the other symptom of the bad access card. Everytime I've had a power supply failure, the access card has failed this way on me.
> 
> Now the hard part is convincing DirecTV you have a bad access card. If you're honest about it they'll probably try to convince you your TiVo is bad and replace it with one of their DVRs. I suggest you take the access card out and lose it, then call asking for a replacement for your lost card. It'll cost you $20 either way.


Wow, get outta my house! Clearly you're eavesdropping. 

DirecTV tech came out and was stumped. He said the access card isn't bad because the DirecTiVo recognizes it (which it does). Yes, you are correct, System Info says "account closed., call DirecTV.

The tech got on the phone with the mothership, and the guy on the other end is refusing to ship me a new access card.

Clearly I have to call them again and argue.


----------



## mrfixit454 (Feb 9, 2004)

Marco, It was pretty easy yo get them to send me a new card for my HR10 Dtivo for a similar problem.. account closed.. however I get picture and sound. Make sure you ask for the card activation dept.


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

mrfixit454 said:


> Marco, It was pretty easy yo get them to send me a new card for my HR10 Dtivo for a similar problem.. account closed.. however I get picture and sound. Make sure you ask for the card activation dept.


I spoke to "access card distribution" an hour ago and was completely shut down. They refuse to send out an access card based on my symptoms. They say I have a "receiver issue," not a card issue.

Drafting angry letter to DirecTV as we speak.


----------



## kenr (Dec 26, 1999)

Call again and get another representative. Wait at least 8 hours since your last call so there's a new shift of people working.

I was able to convince them it was my card because I had another card laying around at home. When that one was plugged in I was getting video/sound on the free channels.


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

I found my old spare receiver and put the access card from that one into my DVR40. Voila! Channel 200 appears!

Tried the card from the R15 they left with me. Voila! Channel 200 appears!

Gee, ya think my access card might be bad *now*, DirecTV?

... wait for it ...

They are STILL refusing to send out a new card. NOW they say that since I took the "replacement" R15, they consider my DVR40 to be "broken" and will not reactivate it. As in, ever. Not at all.

  

I was definitely NOT told this before I reluctantly took the R15.
This will not stand.


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

Update:

VICTORY.

"All" I had to do was send a detailed email **to the CEO of DirecTV** in order to shake loose a new access card from their clutches.

The card is installed, and the DVR40 is working!


----------



## kenr (Dec 26, 1999)

It's a shame that the hardest part about fixing this wasn't even technical but was dealing with the DirecTV bureaucracy.

I'm glad you got it working.


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

LOL. What should arrive at my doorstep today but ... *another* access card. I'm guessing some low-level drone read my snailmail letter and set the machinery in motion, because are absolutely no special instructions with it, just a card and a packing list.


----------



## mrfixit454 (Feb 9, 2004)

What..??? I just got one with specific instructions on how to install it. Basically, it was put it in and call a number. the Auto system tried to activate if for me but then it switched me over to a live person who then finished the set up. I did this at 11pm Pacific time. They also gave me a return envelope to send back my bad card. My issues was it wold not record yet I had sound and picture and a 30 min. buffer.

Fixit


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

mrfixit454 said:


> What..??? I just got one with specific instructions on how to install it. Basically, it was put it in and call a number. the Auto system tried to activate if for me but then it switched me over to a live person who then finished the set up. I did this at 11pm Pacific time. They also gave me a return envelope to send back my bad card. My issues was it wold not record yet I had sound and picture and a 30 min. buffer.
> 
> Fixit


Yup, the first card that came, the one that fixed my issues, did come with specific instructions. Not this one.

I saw your thread too -- your problem was a lot like my problem.


----------



## kenr (Dec 26, 1999)

The thing I hope everyone can learn from this is that if you suspect power supply problems, yank your access card as soon as possible and don't reinsert it until you fix the power supply. If the power supply fails to the point the system won't boot, the access card is probably toast too.

It took me two times to learn that lesson.


----------



## dishrich (Jan 16, 2002)

kenr said:


> The no video or sound is indicative of the damaged access card I warned you about. If you go to System Information you'll also see it says "Account closed". That's the other symptom of the bad access card. Everytime I've had a power supply failure, the access card has failed this way on me.
> 
> Now the hard part is convincing DirecTV you have a bad access card.





Marco said:


> I found my old spare receiver and put the access card from that one into my DVR40. Voila! Channel 200 appears!


I am SO glad I searched out this symptom here!!!

Just had the power supply die in my RCA120 w/tons of shows I've been needing to x-fer off. So I replaced it with one from an old RCA DVR40 that crashed in a customer's house. Came right back up, but with NO pic/sound - & NO error messages even on the bottom of the screen, which after researching this thread, I figured had something to do w/a bad access card. It rebooted just fine, acquired the guide, played back all recorded shows, etc - just would NOT show a live pic, even on the FREE channels.

Luckily, had several old deactivated receivers on my account w/AC's, so I took one out of a Hughes HD receiver & just like Marco, channels 100/200 appear! When I went to other channels, finally got the correct message about calling cust srv, x722, etc.

So now the trick - trying to convince D* to remarry this old card to my DVR120. Well, I called cust srv & of course, got the first line drone that says, "we can't do that anymore, hasn't been done for over 2 years, blah, blah, blah". So I said, "I KNOW it CAN be done, because I've done it very recently". (& I HAVE, actually) So after restating this FIRMLY but nicely, they agree to send me over to the AC dept.

The AC CSR that picked up listened to my situation & said that "we normally don't do this, but since you've been such a good longtime customer, I'll try doing it". Well a couple minutes later, VOILA - my receiver is working again! They had to rebuild the receiver on my account, & I had to give them the serial # (besides the RID#) on the back of the receiver; I also had to fix that receivers personal designation in my account; no biggies either way.

Bottom line, you need to be firm, but nice. (as in "authoritarian") 
It also helps when you have been a satellite dealer & have been "round the block" before talking to these reps.  
They can & do card remarrys, but it does depend on the situation. (I actually have a couple of spare virgin AC's I could have used, but would rather keep those for situations where I actually DO need a new one  )

NO waiting for a new AC, NO hassles TO get it sent, NO cost for a new one! 
Can't beat that!

Thanks again to you guys on the PS & fried card tips, including this one. :up:



kenr said:


> The thing I hope everyone can learn from this is that if you suspect power supply problems, yank your access card as soon as possible and don't reinsert it until you fix the power supply. If the power supply fails to the point the system won't boot, the access card is probably toast too.


Yup, I'll DEFINITELY remember this one!


----------

